# Seminary Textbooks and Race and Gender



## elnwood (Oct 5, 2011)

A friend of mine with an M.Div. was bemoaning the fact that all of the textbooks in the seminary curriculum was written by white males.

Did any of you have textbooks in seminary that were not written by white males? Can you think of any textbooks not written by white males that you would recommend for a seminary curriculum?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 5, 2011)

Augustine, Tertullian, Athanasius, the Holy Spirit...


----------



## ClayPot (Oct 6, 2011)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Augustine, Tertullian, Athanasius, the Holy Spirit...



That was a brief, but brilliant response. Perhaps the OP meant modern textbooks?


----------



## Andres (Oct 6, 2011)

Moises Silva has authored or contributed to several books that WTS uses in different courses. See here.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 6, 2011)

In general when I think of black U.S. pastors I mostly think heresy and nonsense, and black missionaries are as rare as hen's teeth. 

We can bemoan our recent past of racism and Jim Crow which limited black foreign missions post-Civil War (there was quite a healthy number of black missionaries to Africa prior to the 1850's...but not much activity since, seeming to prove racism as one major factor), but by 2015 or 2020 we should be expecting to see some of them making more of a contribution to the Body of Christ than they are presently.

As far as women go, I am not sure we should bemoan any lack of them training pastors in seminary.

I, too, bemoan the fact that many modern text-books are not ethnically diverse, but let's keep good theology a meritocracy and not artifically try to diversify through any theological affirmative action schemes when souls are at stake. 


I would expect more asian systematic theologies to emerge in the next 2 centuries which properly address respect for elders and remembrance of ancestors versus idolatry.


----------



## Edward (Oct 6, 2011)

elnwood said:


> A friend of mine with an M.Div. was bemoaning the fact that all of the textbooks in the seminary curriculum was written by white males.



From what liberal seminary did he get his degree - probably not Union?

I found some reading material for your friend:

http://www.utsnyc.edu/Page.aspx?pid=509

13 books


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2011)

Justo González' texts are widely used.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 6, 2011)

I read all of GR Evans over-priced histories in seminary. They are VERY good and SHE is a great historian.


----------

